# هام جدا..دروس تعلم البرايمافيرا عربي



## kingsize (25 أبريل 2007)

:12::12::12:
الى جميع الزملاء المهندسين العرب
اليكم كورس تعليم البريمافيرا 3.1 باللغة العربية فيديو صوت وصورة
المحاضرات بعدد 92 محاضرة من الألف الى الياء وتصلح للمبتدئين في تعلم البرنامج
لاأريد شكر من أي زميل .... فقط الدعاء والدعاء فقط بظهر الغيب​مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية
engmostallam @ y a h o o . c o m


----------



## khaled_omar (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا أخي مصطفى
لقد قمت بتحميل 3 ملفات ثم رفض الموقع تحمل الباقي ، أرجو توضيح كيفية تحميل باقي الملفات
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## kingsize (29 أبريل 2007)

الأخ المهندس / خالد عمر
بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
لقد قمت فعلا بتنزيل عدد 92 درس فيديو صوت وصورة باللغة العربية لتعليم البريمافيرا 
وذلك بدون أي مشاكل في التنزيل فقط عليك بتنزيل الأكواد ( الروابط المرفقة) ثم بعد ذلك 
copy & paste لكل رابط في مكان address location bar ويتم تنزيلها على مراحل حيث أن موقع التحميل
لايسمح بتنزيل اكثر من 5 ملفات وبعدها يطلب فترة لاتقل عن ساعة لتنزيل الباقي
وهذا يا أخي العزيز شىء خارج عن ارادتي ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
وما عليك سوى الصبر في التنزيل حتى تكتمل المجموعة
وآسف لتأخري في الرد عليكم لأنشغالي الفترة الماضيه
أحبكم في الله ولكم خالص التحيه
فضلا" والله لا أريد أي كلمة شكر ولكن فقط الدعاء والدعاء فقط بظهر الغيب
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية
engmostallam @ y a h o o . c o m


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (2 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء يا باشمهندس مصطفى بس كان لى رجاء اخر منك وتكون مشكورا جداا عليه بس الاول حضرتك من سكان القاهره ارجو الرد على عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه وشكرااااا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kingsize (2 مايو 2007)

الأخ المهندس / أحمد رفعت
أأسف لعدم تواجدي بمصر حاليا وأنا حاليا بالمملكة العربية السعودية ولكن انا موجود معكم من خلال المنتدى ومستعد لأي خدمة لو كانت بأستطاعتي وارجو مراسلتي على ال بريد الأ لكتر و ني ان امكن ( وطبعا بدون اي مسافات )
اخيكم مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية
engmostallam @ y a h o o . c o m


----------



## منار الشناوى (5 مايو 2007)

الى المهندس مصطفى علام شكراً جزيلاً على المحاضرات المهمه دى وجزاك الله خيراً انا نزلت معظم المحاضرات وجارى تحميل الباقى لكن المشكله انها لما نزلت على الجهاز مش بتشتغل اصلا وتظهر رساله the file is not found


----------



## الهمس (5 مايو 2007)

وفقك الله لكل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## kingsize (5 مايو 2007)

هام وعاجل :
الى كل الزملاء والزميلات ..... طريقة تنزيل الملفات وكما شرحت سلفا" هي كالتالي :
بعد تنزيل ملف المفكرة المرفق والذي به جميع الروابط ( 92 رابط ) يتم أخذ الرابط بطريقة copy & paste 
في مكان ال address location bar
ثم بعد اجراء البحث عنه يتم تنزيله الى الجهاز في اي partition
وبعد ذلك يتم تجميعهم وتنظيمهم في ملف واحد ثم بعد ذلك الأجتهاد في الأستذكار و ذلك استعدادا" للأختبار
واذا لم تعمل الملفات ببرامج الميديا العاديه قم بتنزيل برنامج V L C media player
وهو موجود على النت بسهولة من اي موقع تنزيل
وثق تماما ان شاء الله انها تعمل بيسر وسهولة تامة ولاتوجد اي مشاكل في تحميلها
أخيرا أرجو من جميع الزملاء والزميلات صالح الدعاء لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين بظهر الغيب
وأشكر لكم اهتمامكم وردودكم ومداخلاتكم للموضوع
والله الموفق وهو الهادي الى سواء السبيل
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية
engmostallam @ y a h o o . c o m


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## Mu7ammad (8 مايو 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## مهندس محمد الجوهرى (10 مايو 2007)

كورس تعليم البريمافيرا 3.1 باللغة العربية فيديو صوت وصورة
اتمنى ان احصل على هذة النسخة التعليميه محمد الجوهرى mag_gogo2002at yahoo.com 0020103446630


----------



## mosta2007 (18 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
اخي الفاضل م / مصطفى علام ، شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع منك
بس انا مش عارف انزل الوصلات لان بيجيلي موقع اسمهfile2upload.com ولما بدوس على كلمة download  ما بيحصلش حاجة ارجو منك شرح تفصيلي حتى عندما اختار برنامج download accelerator النتيجة ان الملف المتحصل من تلك العملية لا يعمل 
ارجو افادتي حيث ان خبرتي في استخدام مواقع تحميل الملفات ضعيفة جدا
ولكم جزيل الشكر
مصطفى محمود


----------



## dica1011 (19 مايو 2007)

برجاء التكرم وموافاتى بأسم جمعية أو شخص يقوم يشرخ كيفية تحديد البدجيت فى بريمفايرا أو ms project ومتابعة تنفيذة اثناء سير العمل 
ت 0122418131 القاهرة


----------



## الحصان الجامح (22 مايو 2007)

فى مركز فى التحرير يقوم بشرح برامج هندسية كتيرة منها البريمافيرا و المركز ده بجانب مجمع التحرير فى الدور الثانى بمسجد عمر مكرم


----------



## الحصان الجامح (22 مايو 2007)

نسيت اقول ان المركز سعر مناسب جدا جدا قديكون بدون ثمن


----------



## محمد السيد حمد (22 مايو 2007)

المهندس العزيز /مصطفى
هل لديك أى شرح لبريمافيرا 5 فى صورة شرح أو خلافه
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mar78 (22 مايو 2007)

thank u brother


----------



## dica1011 (25 مايو 2007)

*كيفية مراقبة التكلفة الفعلية بأستخدام ms project or premavera*

شكرا ياحصان ياجامح لقد توجهت الى المعهد بالأمس ولاكن ماأطلبة مجتاج advanced user
وما أطلبة واحتاج المساعدة فية هو موضوع بحث عميق سوف باذن اللة يفييد الكل والموضوع هو :

*كيفية حساب البدجيت للمشروع من واقع الفواتير المنصرفة على المشروع وليس من التقارير التى يعدها البرنامج أستنادا على الوقت وليس التكلفة الفعلية لآنة لامعنى لأنهاء مشروع فى ميعادة وفى أخر المشروع أطلع خسران وأنما على البريمافيرا أو لms project أنا فلة لكونى نفذت فى الوقت المحدد *
*أخوانى هذا موضوع كبير وليس صغير والقلائل فى هذة المهنة يتقنون هذا العمل *
*أرجو المساعدة وأنا عندى حلول فردية واجتهاد فردى وناجحة معى وأنا أريدها علىms or premavera*
*مع خالص الشكر والتحية*


----------



## خالد البنا (25 مايو 2007)

مجهود جميل و مفيدجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله المجاهد (28 مايو 2007)

بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## hichamensa (1 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## هانى عبد المنعم (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رعد هاني (2 يونيو 2007)

لم يفتح عندي اي مقطع صوت او فيديو ارجو مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الثواب رعد من بغداد


----------



## kingsize (4 يونيو 2007)

*[FONT=&quot]الأخوة والأخوات الزملاء والزميلات الأفاضل :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد ، أشكر لكم جزيلا مداخلاتكم وكلمات الدعاء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأرجو منكم فقط أن تكون بظهر الغيب لي ولوالدي ولأبني بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أمتنا الراشدة ......... آمين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويا أخواني أعتذر عن تأخري بالرد عليكم ولكني والله مسافر خارج الوطن لأداء العمرة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] وأعدكم أنني عند عودتي بأذن رب العالمين سوف أقوم بتحميل الدروس كمجموعات منفصلة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] بدلا من الروابط التي لاتعمل ولا أعلم حقيقة سر عدم عملها [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المهم إخواني أن أي برنامج فيديو لاتشاهدون صورته أو لاتسمعون صوته فذلك أمر بسيط جدا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فقط قم بتحميل برنامج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]VLC media player [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] من أي مركز تحميل ، فقط ابدأ بالبحث عنه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بأي برنامج بحث معروف وليكن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Google [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مثلا" ومن ثم قم بتحميله وان شاء الله سيعمل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والبرنامج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] VLC [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو والله مجانا على النت بدون أي مصاريف أو بطاقات ائتمان أو خلافه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أرجو منكم الدعاء فقط بظهر الغيب لي ولجميع المسلمين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أحبكم جميعا" في الله[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مهندس مصطفى علي علام – مصر العربية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]engmostallam @ y a h o o . c o m[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (7 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يا غالي بس اللينكات بتجيبلي كود مهما اكتبه مش بيقبله وبيفضل يجيبلي اكواد تانيه ومش معقول يعني اكون مش شايف ولا كود دنا حتى نظري شاااااااااااااارب ياباني قولي اعمل ايه


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك و هل يوجد شروحات للنسخة الاحدث من البرنامج


----------



## mo-ma (16 يونيو 2007)

تم تنزيل اللف كوررد باد ولاافهم بعد ذلك ماذا اعمل برغم قرائتى الطريقة ارجوا الرد للاهمية القصوى جزاك اللة كل الخير 
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hosini2000 (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (17 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس مصطفى علام على الجهد العظيم 
ولكن ولا ملفراضي ينزل عندي فما الحمل مع اني اتبعت الطريقمه المشروحه بتاع حضرتك وجزاك الله عنا كل خيير 
اخوك الصغييير 
احمد علام


----------



## amanim (18 يونيو 2007)

realy tank u alla yjzek al5er


----------



## ahmed abuel Dahab (19 يونيو 2007)

اولا اشكرك كثيرا علي اهتمامك 
وارجو منك ارسال نسخة من تعلم برنامج البريمافير بالفيديو او بي دي اف علي ال***** الخاص تبعي واشكرك كثيرا 
وربنا يعطيك علي قد نيتك ويزيدك من علمه 
اخوك احمد ابو الدهب مصر الاسكندرية الان الدوحة / قطر 
ahmed_store012***********


----------



## mo-ma (20 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز سبق وان قلت انىى لم استطيع قراءة الملفات بشكل جيد مرسل لك ال***** الخاص برجاء ارسالة علية مع شرح لكيفية تنزيل الملفات بشكل جيد وال***** هو planingplaningplaning*********** وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## mo-ma (20 يونيو 2007)

انا ال***** بتاعى على ******


----------



## amanim (20 يونيو 2007)

its not me who sent that if u want i can help u to download them cz i did


----------



## ahmed abuel Dahab (20 يونيو 2007)

جزاءك الله كل خير


----------



## النافذة (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ... جزاك الله الف خير .. ارجو ارسال البرنامج .. وقد تم ارسال رسالة لك على عنوانك البريدي


----------



## ahmed abuel Dahab (24 يونيو 2007)

يا أخواني اني اطلب البرنامج وليس لدي البرنامج من فضلكم القراءة جيدا 
جزاءكم الله كل خير


----------



## memo0000o (29 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى الحصول على هذا الدرس او توضيح طريقة تحميله


----------



## bnrasheek (29 يونيو 2007)

من اين استطيع تحميل برنامج بريمافيرا نفسه؟


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

Thx for you alot
and best wishes


----------



## ام نورا (9 يوليو 2007)

يا باشا بنستنى الحل على نار 
اصلي بواجه نفس المشاكل والبرنامج التعليمي مش راضي يتحمل اصلا 
يا ريت تبقى تشوفلنا حل وتكمل جميلك 
وربنا يجازيك الف خير عالموضوع 
واذا مقدرتش تحلها عمومافي الرابط ياريت تبعلتلي نسخة الدروس على ال***** ده 
osz_2004
ع****** دوت كوم


----------



## sc3 (9 يوليو 2007)

حفطكم الله


----------



## omdaa52 (12 يوليو 2007)

في البداية أشكرك علي المساهمه الطيبه وأتمني إنك تساعدني في الحصول علي هذه الدوس.
في إنتظار روابط جديده أو أي رابط تورنت أوedk ولك خالص تحياتي .
my e-mail: eng.emad_ali***********


----------



## omdaa52 (12 يوليو 2007)

في البداية أشكرك علي المساهمه الطيبه وأتمني إنك تساعدني في الحصول علي هذه الدروس.
في إنتظار روابط جديده أو أي رابط تورنت أوedk ولك خالص تحياتي .
my e-mail: eng.emad_aliعلي ****** أو الهوت ميل


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 يوليو 2007)

thx alot
and best wishes


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 يوليو 2007)

thx alot
but some links do not work
best regards
Mohamed Hendy


----------



## ام نورا (25 يوليو 2007)

استاذنا الفاضل ياريت لو ترفع الملفات على link 4shared
لانه مباشر وابسط بكتير وانا لحد اللحظة مش عارفة احمل ولا ملف من الموقع ده بالتحديد(مستقصدني )
وتكمل جميلك اللي مش حيضيع اكيد لانها ملفات مهمة ومفيدة والكل حيدعيلك لو استطاع الوصول لها بسلاسة :3: 
او حد من الاخوة الافاضل اللي استطاع تحميلها يساهم بهذا المجهود حتى ولو على مراحل


----------



## merise (25 يوليو 2007)

أين روابط التحميا يا أخي الفاضل

شكرا


----------



## aymankhedr (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## م.أبو أديب (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرآ على البرنامج انا ما حملته لكن حبيت اعرف ايش الفايده من البرنامج قبل ما احمله 

انا سمعت انه ينفع في ادارة المشاريع بس هو 92 ملف يعني مو قليل  تحياتي ودمتم سالمين


----------



## mido345 (12 أغسطس 2007)

انا لقيت الحل لمشكلة التحميل واتمنى من المشرف نقله لاول صفحه 
الحل بسيط جدا وهو انك تقوم بالتسجيل المجاني في الموقع 
وعند ذلك لن يطلب منك ادخال اي كود 
واي خدمه 
مع خالص الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## mido345 (12 أغسطس 2007)

وهذه صوره توضح انتظار التحميل





وهذه صوره عند تشغيل الفيديو


----------



## مهندسة نورا (13 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن تحميل الملف لان مايظهر عندي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed abuel Dahab (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## samehgheith (13 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم kingsize 
شكرا علي مجهودك واهتمامك وكرمك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
لي رجاء بعد اذنك لو وقتك يسمح ان تقوم مشكورا برفع تلك الملفات القيمة علي موقع http://www.4shared.com
فهو موقع سهل جدا في التنزيل 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
وعذرا علي اثقالي عليك


----------



## mohamad1985 (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي مصطفي
اللهم بارك له في علمه وعمله ونفسه واهله


----------



## مهندسة نورا (15 أغسطس 2007)

كيف استطيع الحصول على الملفات


----------



## ahmed abuel Dahab (15 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية 
وربنا يزيدك من علمه وتزود الاخرين


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nemnem88 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس اكرمك الله وجزاك خيرا علىكل من استفاد من المشاركة القيمة ومهما شكرتك مش هيوفى حقك فى افادتى لانى فعلا كنت محتاجة تعلم هذا البرنامج فجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kingsize (14 سبتمبر 2007)

هام وعاجل :
الى كل الزملاء والزميلات ..... طريقة تنزيل الملفات وكما شرحت سلفا" هي كالتالي :
بعد تنزيل ملف المفكرة المرفق والذي به جميع الروابط ( 92 رابط ) يتم أخذ الرابط بطريقة copy & paste 
في مكان ال address location bar
ثم بعد اجراء البحث عنه يتم تنزيله الى الجهاز في اي partition
وبعد ذلك يتم تجميعهم وتنظيمهم في ملف واحد ثم بعد ذلك الأجتهاد في الأستذكار و ذلك استعدادا" للأختبار
واذا لم تعمل الملفات ببرامج الميديا العاديه قم بتنزيل برنامج V L C media player
وهو موجود على النت بسهولة من اي موقع تنزيل
وثق تماما ان شاء الله انها تعمل بيسر وسهولة تامة ولاتوجد اي مشاكل في تحميلها
أخيرا أرجو من جميع الزملاء والزميلات صالح الدعاء لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين بظهر الغيب
وأشكر لكم اهتمامكم وردودكم ومداخلاتكم للموضوع
والله الموفق وهو الهادي الى سواء السبيل
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية
engmostallam @ y a h o o . c o m


----------



## medosalem (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فييك وجعل جهدك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد1970 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم صب عليه الخير صبا ولاتجعل عيشه كدا كدا


----------



## shega (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*shega_n************

how can i get this corse please


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخ مصطفى
وجزاك الله خيراً:31:


----------



## احمد عمار (29 سبتمبر 2007)

يا باشمهندس مصطفى مفيش حضرتك طريقى ترفع بيها ال92 ملف فى ملف واحد الواحد مفهوش دماغ ولا روح علشان نحمل ال92 ملف حاول لو سمحت


----------



## وائل سلامة (1 أكتوبر 2007)

احتاج برنامج بريمافير


----------



## عكوب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

كل سنة وانت و جميع مهندسينا العرب بألف خير


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (11 أكتوبر 2007)

لمن التوبة
{إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوَءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِن قَرِيبٍ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً }النساء17



{وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلاَ الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُوْلَـئِكَ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً }النساء18

{وَآخَرُونَ اعْتَرَفُواْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ خَلَطُواْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَآخَرَ سَيِّئاً عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }التوبة102

{وَاللّهُ يُرِيدُ أَن يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَن تَمِيلُواْ مَيْلاً عَظِيماً }النساء27


----------



## the pump (12 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الفاضل
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود امين ديب (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور اخي علام ولكن عندما اضغط نسخ و لصق لكل رابط تاتي رساله مفادها 

» Dowload server for this file is not avaible now. Try to download this ​ 

اريد حلا و شكرا

اخوكم المهندس محمود


----------



## علاء عبد السلام (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/ميدو (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم على المجهود 
و لكن الباص لا يعمل
برجاء أرسال باص جديد
مشكور


----------



## kalliny (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو من القائمين على الملتقى عامة وعلى الموضوع خاصة 
عدم اغراء المهندسين وتضيع وقتهم فى سراب دايم وهم على أحر من الجمر لتنزيل الملفات
وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
اخوكم مهندس محمد القلينى


----------



## kingsize (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*والله الموضوع ماهو ضياع وقت ولكن .........*



kalliny قال:


> ارجو من القائمين على الملتقى عامة وعلى الموضوع خاصة
> عدم اغراء المهندسين وتضيع وقتهم فى سراب دايم وهم على أحر من الجمر لتنزيل الملفات
> وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
> اخوكم مهندس محمد القلينى


:82:اخونا الكريم : كثير جدا من المهندسين الزملاء قاموا بتحميل الملفات كلها كاملة بدون مشاكل ولكن هذا يتوقف على مدى فهم طريقة التنزيل وكما شرحتها مرات عديدة سلفا فيجب اتباع الخطوات بكل دقة ، ويعلم الله انني لا أريد ضياع وقت اي زميل ولكن ارجو افادة الزملاء لوجه الله تعالى غير قاصد الا دعاؤكم بظهر الغيب دون العلن والله تعالى اعلى واعلم وهو الهادي الى سواء السبيل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## طالب محي عبد الرضا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

رجاء انا بحاجه لهذا الكورس جزاك الله خير


----------



## الزعيم83 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عمر محمد كمال (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## yakoutagmy2000 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssss


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يهديك لما فيه الخير لأمة سيدنا محمد صلى الله وعليه وسلم
ارجو منك ارسال هذه على العنوان ادناه
[email protected]
ربنا يوفقك 
عليك ربنا ما تنسانى


----------



## engahmedalaa (2 نوفمبر 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجازيك الف خير


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابيكم الروابط السابقة مباشرة(للأمانة منقول)
اخوانى فى الله 
اليكم كورس تعليم البريمافيرا 3.1 باللغة العربية فيديو صوت وصورة
المحاضرات بعدد 92 محاضرة من الألف الى الياء وتصلح للمبتدئين في تعلم البرنامج


PART (1)
http://file2upload.com/file/46074/pri-01-01-intro-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46075/pri-01-0...-mov.html\
http://file2upload.com/file/46076/pri-01-0...mavera-mov.html
PART (2)
http://file2upload.com/file/46077/pri-02-0...roject-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46078/pri-02-0...roject-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46079/pri-02-0...roject-mov.html
PART (3)
http://file2upload.com/file/46095/pri-03-0...lendar-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46096/pri-03-0...-fonts-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46099/pri-03-0...tivity-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46100/pri-03-0...tivity-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46101/pri-03-0...onship-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46102/pri-03-0...c-font-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46103/pri-03-0...nships-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46104/pri-03-0...method-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46105/pri-03-0...method-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46106/pri-03-1...raints-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46107/pri-03-1...hedule-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46108/pri-03-12-practec-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46111/pri-03-13-loop-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46112/pri-03-1...layout-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46110/pri-03-15-toolbar-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46109/pri-03-1...e-pert-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46113/pri-03-17-option-mov.html
PART (4)
http://file2upload.com/file/46217/pri-04-0...rtment-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46218/pri-04-0...rtment-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46219/pri-04-0...rtment-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46220/pri-04-0...rtment-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46221/pri-04-05-lins-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46222/pri-04-0...tments-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46224/pri-04-07-modify-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46225/pri-04-0...points-mov.html
http://file2upload.com/file/46226/pri-04-09-pattern-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46227/pri-04-1...rtment-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46228/pri-04-1...rtment-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46229/pri-04-1...modify-mov.html 
PART (5)
http://file2upload.com/file/46426/pri-05-0...ganize-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46427/pri-05-02-sort-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46428/pri-05-03-options-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46429/pri-05-04-filters-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46430/pri-05-0...nd-any-mov.html 
PART (6)
http://file2upload.com/file/46431/pri-06-0...create-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46432/pri-06-02-options-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46433/pri-06-0...efault-mov.html 
PART (7)
http://file2upload.com/file/46434/pri-07-0...is-wbs-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46435/pri-07-02-add-wbs-mov.html 
PART (8)
http://file2upload.com/file/46438/pri-08-01-intro-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46439/pri-08-0...-names-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46440/pri-08-0...-limit-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46441/pri-08-0...prices-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46442/pri-08-0...culate-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46444/pri-08-0...method-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46445/pri-08-0...methed-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46446/pri-08-0...methed-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46447/pri-08-0...rofile-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46448/pri-08-1...ection-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46449/pri-08-1...rofile-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46450/pri-08-1...-table-mov.html 
Part(9)
http://file2upload.com/file/46861/pri-09-01-tasks-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46862/pri-09-0...endent-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46863/pri-09-03-meeting-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46865/pri-09-0...estune-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46866/pri-09-0...estune-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46867/pri-09-06-flag-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46868/pri-09-07-hammock-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46869/pri-09-08-practec-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46870/pri-09-09-wbs-mov.html 
Part(10)
http://file2upload.com/file/46874/pri-10-01-intro-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46875/pri-10-02-general-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46876/pri-10-0...ources-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46878/pri-10-0...zation-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46879/pri-10-0...itting-mov.html 
Part(11)
http://file2upload.com/file/46882/pri-11-0...ogress-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46884/pri-11-02-copy-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46886/pri-11-0...target-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/46887/pri-11-0...ojecte-mov.html 
Part(12)
http://file2upload.com/file/48981/pri-12-0...-tools-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48982/pri-12-0...change-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48983/pri-12-0...-color-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48984/pri-12-0...height-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48985/pri-12-05-window-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48986/pri-12-06-help-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48987/pri-12-0...column-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48988/pri-12-0...-logic-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48989/pri-12-09-log-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48990/pri-12-10-dates-mov.html 
Part(13)
http://file2upload.com/file/48994/pri-13-01-print-mov.html 
Part(14)
http://file2upload.com/file/48996/pri-14-0...tice-1-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48997/pri-14-0...tice-2-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/48998/pri-14-0...tice-3-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/49000/pri-14-0...tice-4-mov.html 
http://file2upload.com/file/49004/pri-14-0...tice-5-mov.html 
Part(15)
http://file2upload.com/file/49001/pri-15-01-finish-mov.html 

ة


----------



## benzhilig (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووور جدا


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكر 
ربنا يوفقك
قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات عدا الفايل رقم 12 فى part 4 ممكن ترسل هذا الفايل على العنوان
[email protected]


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ميدو (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## medosalem (17 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لم اجد الرابط


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم علام 
هل يوجد برنامج غير هذا البرنامج له نفس الهدف لكن حديث


----------



## هشامحمد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا تحياتي للجميع


----------



## فادي الخطيب (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك الشرح وافي ومفيد


----------



## مهندس كهربة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر ياغالي


----------



## م رعد أزهري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر ياغالي


----------



## abukaleed (27 نوفمبر 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....​


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الفاضل م/ مصطفى جزاك الله خير الجزاء على الجهد المبذول
وربنا ينفعك بماعلمك ويزيدك من نعمه عليك
أخوك
محمد خميس


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (28 نوفمبر 2007)

إخواني رجاءاً - أبحث عن أسلوب لتقييم الموردين
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## alfahd (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك و حسنلت و الديك


----------



## فادي لافي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## BASSAMSARHAN (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 ديسمبر 2007)

وفقك الله لكل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## الهام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي منصور (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر على المجهود


----------



## engms.2006 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن اطلب طلب من الاخ المهندس مصطفي 

ممكن حضرتك ترفع كل الملفات علي موقع واحد وليكن 4shared ويكون رابط واحد هيكون اسهل وافضل
وعموما لك جزيل الشكر فكل المهندسين يحتاجون فعلا برنامج البريمافيرا جدا جدا ً 

سواء كان مهندس موقع او مهندس تصميم او طالب في الكلية 

ولك جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engms.2006 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يا باشمهندس مصطفي انا باقوم بادخال الكود يقول لي انه خطأ وكل مره يعمل كده يعني قلت اول مره يمكن ادخلته خطأ ولكن ده علي طول اعتقد ان في حاجة في الموقع مش عارف انزل الملفات علي فكره انا باجيد تنزيل الملفات من الموقع كويس جدا لاني منزل كل الكتب الهندسيه والبرامج ده حتي برنامج الاوتوكاد منزله من موقع الهندسه نت ومع ذلك مش عارف انزل الملفات دي يا ريت حضرتك ترفعهم علي رابط واحد او تشوف حل للمشكلة بتاعة الكود دي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ay_7aga (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الزين ابو احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكر
> ربنا يوفقك
> قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات عدا الفايل رقم 12 فى part 4 ممكن ترسل هذا الفايل على العنوان
> [email protected]



نفس الطلب مهندس مصطفى
يا ريت ترفع الملف دا تانى 
وشكرا


----------



## ay_7aga (24 ديسمبر 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> يا باشمهندس مصطفي انا باقوم بادخال الكود يقول لي انه خطأ وكل مره يعمل كده يعني قلت اول مره يمكن ادخلته خطأ ولكن ده علي طول اعتقد ان في حاجة في الموقع مش عارف انزل الملفات علي فكره انا باجيد تنزيل الملفات من الموقع كويس جدا لاني منزل كل الكتب الهندسيه والبرامج ده حتي برنامج الاوتوكاد منزله من موقع الهندسه نت ومع ذلك مش عارف انزل الملفات دي يا ريت حضرتك ترفعهم علي رابط واحد او تشوف حل للمشكلة بتاعة الكود دي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



كرر ادخال الكود وبعد تالت مره هيبدا فى التنزيل


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً اخي على الموضوع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## alled bachir (31 ديسمبر 2007)

merci l'ami


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## alali_abd (12 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اجمعين


----------



## أحمد مينا بلازا (24 يناير 2008)

_السلام عليكم 
شكر 
ربنا يوفقك
قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات عدا الفايل رقم 12 فى part 4 ممكن ترسل هذا الفايل على العنوان
ahmaad_arc***********_


----------



## أحمد مينا بلازا (24 يناير 2008)

_السلام عليكم 
شكر 
ربنا يوفقك
قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات عدا الفايل رقم 12 فى part 4 ممكن ترسل هذا الفايل على العنوان
ahmaad_arc***********
_


----------



## المدير الطموح (7 فبراير 2008)

*شكر و عرفان*

جزاك الله خير و غفر لوالديك و جعل ما قدمت علما ينتفع به الى يوم الدين يبقى في موازين حسناتك


----------



## archiangel (9 فبراير 2008)

ay_7aga قال:


> نفس الطلب مهندس مصطفى
> يا ريت ترفع الملف دا تانى رقم 12 part4
> وشكرا


لوسمحت ترفع الملف دة تاني:11: :11: :11: :11:


----------



## محمودالاسدي (19 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو ارسال البرنامج على *****ي الشخصي لاني لا اعلم كيفية التنزيل من الرابط[email protected]


----------



## halazoun23 (22 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اجمعين


----------



## مهندس فهمى (22 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هزا الجهد


----------



## م حسن عبدالله (27 مارس 2008)

_الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل. الله يوفقكم ويسدد خطاكم_


----------



## عبدالرحمن باوزير (5 أبريل 2008)

ارجو تزويد شرح استخدام Sap


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## نووور عبدالله (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer-rehab (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير كثيرا لك ولوالدك ولابنك 

الشرح جميل جدا فعلا


----------



## دافي احساس (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد الصيداوي (5 يونيو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء 
اود ان اشكر الاخ مصطفى علام على مشاركته الرائعه. اود التنويه ان هذه الدروس تحتاج الى برنامج Quick time حته تعملحيث قمت بتحميلها من احد المواقع ونشكر الجميع بنقلها للفائده.


----------



## هشام حربى (6 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (7 يونيو 2008)

وفقك الله لكل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ولف (11 يونيو 2008)

Teşekkürler 
Thanks 
شكراhttp://file2upload.com/file/46074/pri-01-01-intro-mov.html


----------



## ابو مريم واحد (14 يونيو 2008)

مش لاقي اللفات ياريت تقوللي اعمل ايه ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ابو مريم واحد (14 يونيو 2008)

ياريت تساعدني في طريقة لتحميل الملفات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السيوطى (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي مصطفي وجزاك الله خيرا
وياريت ترفع الملف 12 من الجزء الرابع لأنه اتحذف من علي الموقع
جهد مشكور


----------



## مزيان (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

الاخ / مصطفى المحترم لم اتمكن من تحميل الملفات ......... اشكرك


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يوفقك و يعطيك المزيد


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم ولكن لاأدري ماالمشكلة في موقع التحميل فكلما قمت بإدخال رقم الكود وانتظرت لأكثر من 150 ثانية تظهر عبارة click to download أنقر عليها فأعود مجدداً لصفحة إدخال الكود وأكرر العمل لأكثر من ثلاث مرات وأحصل على نفس النتيجة 
فما المشكلة ياترى الرجاء ال‘سراع بالإجابة


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة لقد مللت من كثرة محاولاتي وفي أوقات مختلفة من أجل تحميل الدروس التي أحتاجها بشدة لاأدري ماالمشكلة في موقع الرفع ألأنه مشغول دوماًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاً.......................................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بصراحة لقد تعبت وتعبت كثيراً
الرجااااااااااااء من الأخوة الذين تمكنوا من تحميل الملفات إعادة رفعهم من جديد على روابط أخرى إن كان لديهم متسعاً من الوقت وإن لم يسمع ندائي أحد فعوضي على الله


----------



## ياسر العبد (25 أغسطس 2008)

نفس طلب الاخ ابداع الهندسة اعلاه


----------



## عبد الحليم مطر (25 أغسطس 2008)

mosta2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
> اخي الفاضل م / مصطفى علام ، شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع منك
> بس انا مش عارف انزل الوصلات لان بيجيلي موقع اسمهfile2upload.com ولما بدوس على كلمة download ما بيحصلش حاجة ارجو منك شرح تفصيلي حتى عندما اختار برنامج download accelerator النتيجة ان الملف المتحصل من تلك العملية لا يعمل
> ارجو افادتي حيث ان خبرتي في استخدام مواقع تحميل الملفات ضعيفة جدا
> ...


 نفس الكلام أخي المهندس 
نرجوا التوضيح أكثلر
مهندس محمد مطرmattar2007***********
شكرا


----------



## فيلسوف البادية (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك
عندما كنت في القطاع الخاص كان يعمل معنا مهندس فلبيني, مهمته هي البريمافيرا

عرضت عليه 2000 ريال مقابل تعليمي وما قصر, ومن خلال 40 ساعة قد يحترفها الواحد


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (27 أغسطس 2008)

ابداع الهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بصراحة لقد مللت من كثرة محاولاتي وفي أوقات مختلفة من أجل تحميل الدروس التي أحتاجها بشدة لاأدري ماالمشكلة في موقع الرفع ألأنه مشغول دوماًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاً.......................................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بصراحة لقد تعبت وتعبت كثيراً
> الرجااااااااااااء من الأخوة الذين تمكنوا من تحميل الملفات إعادة رفعهم من جديد على روابط أخرى إن كان لديهم متسعاً من الوقت وإن لم يسمع ندائي أحد فعوضي على الله


 




لاحياة لمن تنادي :86:
 على مايبدو أنه مامن مجيب :18:​ 

:59:


----------



## ياسر العبد (27 أغسطس 2008)

نفس الطلب اعلاه


----------



## سمير باهبري (29 أغسطس 2008)

حجم الأسطوانة 197 ميغابايت

تحميل الإسطوانة التعليمية :

http://rapidshare.com/files/10651286...vera.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/10651287...vera.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/10651278...vera.part3.rar

الباسوورد 

http://rapidshare.com/files/140961728/password.txt


طريقة الفك

1- اعمل داون لود للثلاثة فايلات و اجعلهم في دايركتوري وحده
2- فك ضغط الملف االاول بإستخدام كلمة الباسوورد
3- احرق سي دي بإدخال الملف اللي اسمه Primavera_Arabic_Learning بالحرق فقط

شكرا

سمير


----------



## المهندس ناصح (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (31 أغسطس 2008)

سمير باهبري قال:


> حجم الأسطوانة 197 ميغابايت
> 
> تحميل الإسطوانة التعليمية :
> 
> ...


 



شكراً لك أخي الكريم على تفاعلك ولكن الملفات غير موجودة على الروابط أعلاه 
ربما لأن موقع الربد شير دائماً يرهقني 

على العموم شكراً لأنك أجبت النداء حتى ولو لم أتمكن من الحصول على الدروس رغم حاجتي الماسة لها لا يهم :82: 
المهم أني شعرت أن روح التعاون مازالت موجودة


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سمير باهبري قال:


> حجم الأسطوانة 197 ميغابايت
> 
> تحميل الإسطوانة التعليمية :
> 
> ...


 

رجاء حار من الأخوة الذين تمكنوا من تحميل الجزء الأول من الإسطوانة والموجود على الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/10651286...vera.part1.rar

إعادة تحميله على موقع آخر وليكن هذا العمل بمثابة صدقة في هذا الشهر الكريم
فلقد حاولت بشتى الوسائل :81: تحميله لكن لا فائدة :4: :82:


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (15 سبتمبر 2008)

برجاء الافادة عن برامج خاصة بالتحكم فى تكاليف المشاريع

حفطكم الله


----------



## hamada_lemo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

برجاء الملف الثالث للأهمية


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/63475111/d7cc94bb/_______-_3.html
اسف جدا ياجماعة حصل لبس فى الموضوع ورتم رفع ملف أخر هو لتعليم الإيتابس ومقتبس من زميل اخر


----------



## المهندس ناصح (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز ، وكن في مشكلة في الفديو


----------



## عراقيون (6 أكتوبر 2008)

shukrannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكرين انا حملت ال92 درس وحاجة روعة بس العيب الوحيد انى السيدة اللى بتتكرم بالشرح صوتها واطى جدا غير انى اللغة بتاعتها مش مفومة اوى لدى المصريين 
ولكن فى ظل روعة برنامج بريمافييرا كلة يهون فى حب دراسة بريمافييرا وادارة المشروعاة
اخوك فى اللة م/ احمد خليل 
Cost Control


----------



## hosini2000 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخونا الكريم و نفع بكم


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدولله (5 نوفمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmed121347 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

وظائف شاغرة في الامارات
مطلوب مهندس مدني 
مطلوب مهندس ري
مطلوب مهندس ميكانيكي معدات وسيارات
خبره

jobsinuae1(at )hotmail.com 
ارجو ارسال cv

jobsinuae1*************

Jobs 
Is a civil engineer 
Required irrigation engineer 
Required mechanical engineer equipment and vehicles 
Experienced 
Please send cv 
jobsinuae1*************
;


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

لا أستطيع التحميل لأنه بيفتح صفحة واحدة بخط هيروغلوفي أرجو الإفادة
مع الشكر


----------



## ahmed121347 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

يخسرة كان نفسي انزل التعليم لكن الموقع مش راضي لو في احد يرفعه علي 4shared

شكرا


----------



## Engr (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك و مشكورين على الفائدة


تحياتى،،
Engr​


----------



## جلال سمير (10 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع جدا وبارك الله فيك ومشكور ياخى الفاضل


----------



## عبد الكريم (7 يناير 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you too much


----------



## ملهم الحجي (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بك
وشكرا
رح نجربهم


----------



## ملهم الحجي (17 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك بس الروابط محجوبة
ارجو الافادة


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## kembel67 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## eyad1983 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssss 4 alllllllllllllllll


----------



## benzhilig (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (24 أكتوبر 2010)

برجاء الأخ سمير باهبري إعادة رفع الجزء الثالث حتى يتسنى لنا الإستفادة أو أى أحد حمل الجزء الثالث
وشكراً للإهتمام


----------



## وليدددددد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## heammossa (1 فبراير 2011)

عفواً كيف استطيع تنزيل الملفات التي أرغب بها
أرجو الافادة


----------



## ismail m f (15 فبراير 2011)

اللهم اغفر له


----------



## منيرة خلف الله (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عندى سؤال فى البرايمافيرا عن إمكانية إستخدام اللغة العربية


----------



## منيرة خلف الله (21 يوليو 2011)

أود معرفة


----------



## محمدعلي زيان (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكمةورحمة الله وبركاته يا اح الأسلام اسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك


----------



## arwa razzaz (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمو والله يوفقك


----------

